# gentooinstallato,aiutini vari (lingua,chromium,flash)

## marcodj85

salve ragazzi da una settimana circa sono entrato anche io nel mondo GENTOO, dato che è abbastanza ostico, vi posto qualche dubbio e problemino, sperando mi possiate dare una mano..

Per prima cosa vi dico la mia configurazione hardware:i7 920,ati 5770 6gb mem) il resto nn penso conti molto...

Dunque ho installato gentoo(64bit) e kde 4 , ora i problemi sono i seguenti:

Con chromium non riesco a visualizzare correttamente le pagine in flash...Mi spiego meglio di vederli li vedo ma vanno a rallenty e di brutto pure, c'è un modo per renderli più veloci ?? la versione di flash installata è la 10.1.53.64 , in quanto la versione prima a 64bit puri mi dava dei problemi maggiori, nel senso che molte cose non venivano proprio visualizzate...la versione di chromium è 5.0.375.99

Altro problemino è che tutti i programmi o quasi(tranne openoffice) me li installa in inglese e non in italiano, nel make.conf sta impostato LINGUAS=it e anche nel kde alcune voci rimangono in inglese, anche se ho cambiato la lingua aggiungendo italiano....

altro problemino sono i driver ati, diciamo che nel 2d sono abbastanza penosi, nello spostare le finestre vedevo le scie, ho risolto attivando gli effetti a kde (forse attiva il 3d per il desktop boh nn so), ora per la mia scheda video c'è un driver buono sia per 3d che per 2d ?

vi ringrazio in anticipo per le risposte sperando mi possiate aiutare

----------

## ago

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

> Con chromium non riesco a visualizzare correttamente le pagine in flash...Mi spiego meglio di vederli li vedo ma vanno a rallenty e di brutto pure, c'è un modo per renderli più veloci ?? la versione di flash installata è la 10.1.53.64 , in quanto la versione prima a 64bit puri mi dava dei problemi maggiori, nel senso che molte cose non venivano proprio visualizzate...la versione di chromium è 5.0.375.99

 

Pur avendo gentoo amd64 non ho mai incontrato questi problemi.

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

> Altro problemino è che tutti i programmi o quasi(tranne openoffice) me li installa in inglese e non in italiano, nel make.conf sta impostato LINGUAS=it e anche nel kde alcune voci rimangono in inglese, anche se ho cambiato la lingua aggiungendo italiano....

 

Per avere kde in italiano basta installare il pacchetto 

```
kde-base/kde-l10n
```

 e ovviamente selezionare la lingua in systemsettings  :Smile: 

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

> altro problemino sono i driver ati, diciamo che nel 2d sono abbastanza penosi, nello spostare le finestre vedevo le scie, ho risolto attivando gli effetti a kde (forse attiva il 3d per il desktop boh nn so), ora per la mia scheda video c'è un driver buono sia per 3d che per 2d ?

 Quali hai installato?

----------

## marcodj85

[quote="ago88"]Benvenuto  :Smile: 

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

> Con chromium non riesco a visualizzare correttamente le pagine in flash...Mi spiego meglio di vederli li vedo ma vanno a rallenty e di brutto pure, c'è un modo per renderli più veloci ?? la versione di flash installata è la 10.1.53.64 , in quanto la versione prima a 64bit puri mi dava dei problemi maggiori, nel senso che molte cose non venivano proprio visualizzate...la versione di chromium è 5.0.375.99

 

Pur avendo gentoo amd64 non ho mai incontrato questi problemi.

hai gli stessi programmi installati con le stesse versioni ? Prova a vedere allora sul sito della wacom i video delle tavolette bamboo a me si vedono tutti scattosissimi, tanto per citarne uno...

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *marcodj85 wrote:*   Altro problemino è che tutti i programmi o quasi(tranne openoffice) me li installa in inglese e non in italiano, nel make.conf sta impostato LINGUAS=it e anche nel kde alcune voci rimangono in inglese, anche se ho cambiato la lingua aggiungendo italiano.... 
> 
> Per avere kde in italiano basta installare il pacchetto 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fato anche quello, ma alcune cose restano in inglese tipo le voci del menù (favorites,application,computer ecc), inoltre tutti i programmi che installo sono in inglese...ma bisogna dare qualche particolare opzione per usare l'italiano quando si usa emerge ?

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *marcodj85 wrote:*   altro problemino sono i driver ati, diciamo che nel 2d sono abbastanza penosi, nello spostare le finestre vedevo le scie, ho risolto attivando gli effetti a kde (forse attiva il 3d per il desktop boh nn so), ora per la mia scheda video c'è un driver buono sia per 3d che per 2d ? Quali hai installato?  

  gli ultimi 10.6

----------

## ago

Sei sicuro di aver impostato correttamente la lingua?

```
emerge --info | grep LINGUAS | head -1
```

 cosa dice?

Per i driver ati, come mai hai installato quelli instabili?hai installato da portage o manualmente?

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di aver impostato correttamente la lingua?
> 
> ```
> emerge --info | grep LINGUAS | head -1
> ```
> ...

 

mi esce LINGUAS="it"

per i driver ati li ho smascherati...perchè quelli stabili quali sono ? c'era un comando una volta lo vidi per vedere quanti frame fà nel desktop tipo benckmark...così potrei vedere quanto vanno nel desktop

----------

## ago

Non ho mai utilizzato i driver ati, ma probabilmente se sono in testing ci sarà un motivo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Non ho mai utilizzato i driver ati, ma probabilmente se sono in testing ci sarà un motivo  

 

indubbiamente, ma le versioni stabili sono i 9, che non supportano la serie 5xxx, ma solo fino alla 4xxx, quindi penso che andrebbero anche peggio di questi...tu quali driver mi consigli sempre per la serie 5xxx

----------

## marcodj85

inoltre questa è una fesseria, però mi piacerebbe saperla, vorrei poter installare i temi per kde, ora riesco a farlo per lo splash screen e per le icone ma mi manca la voce per i themi proprio, quella cliccando sul desktop e andando poi a settings, a me sta solo la voce wallpaper, c'è qualche pacchetto che abilita quella voce ? perchè a sto punto non so forse ho installato male kde boh...

----------

## ago

per quel che so i driver opens-source per ati ancora non supportano la serie 5xxx quindi non puoi fare più di tanto  :Smile: 

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> per quel che so i driver opens-source per ati ancora non supportano la serie 5xxx quindi non puoi fare più di tanto 

 

purtroppo ne sono consapevole, anche se devo dire che su (ubuntu) non andavano così scattosi...anzi funzionavano bene

----------

## ago

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

> inoltre questa è una fesseria, però mi piacerebbe saperla, vorrei poter installare i temi per kde, ora riesco a farlo per lo splash screen e per le icone ma mi manca la voce per i themi proprio, quella cliccando sul desktop e andando poi a settings, a me sta solo la voce wallpaper, c'è qualche pacchetto che abilita quella voce ? perchè a sto punto non so forse ho installato male kde boh...

 

Clicca con il destro sul plasma ->Desktop Settings e troverai il tema corrente con accanto "New Theme"

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *marcodj85 wrote:*   inoltre questa è una fesseria, però mi piacerebbe saperla, vorrei poter installare i temi per kde, ora riesco a farlo per lo splash screen e per le icone ma mi manca la voce per i themi proprio, quella cliccando sul desktop e andando poi a settings, a me sta solo la voce wallpaper, c'è qualche pacchetto che abilita quella voce ? perchè a sto punto non so forse ho installato male kde boh... 
> 
> Clicca con il destro sul plasma ->Desktop Settings e troverai il tema corrente con accanto "New Theme"

 

forse non mi sono espresso bene, a me manca proprio quella voce...ho solo wallpaper

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok.

io uso i driver ati closed e non ho mai avuto questo tipo di problemi (con quelli closed).

let me know...

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

```
eselect opengl list
```

vediam che dicono.

altra cosa:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg<quelcheè> | grep WW
```

e

```
cat /var/log/Xorg<quelcheè> | grep EE
```

----------

## ago

 :Shocked:  strano, ma che versione di kde hai installato?

----------

## marcodj85

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ok.
> 
> io uso i driver ati closed e non ho mai avuto questo tipo di problemi (con quelli closed).
> 
> let me know...
> ...

 

dunque alla prima mi dà : bash: glxinfo: command not found

alla seconda : 

[1]   ati *

[2]   xorg-x11

al terzo : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

al quarto : bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, dato che qui ci sono due discussioni in corso.

splitta la discussione in due. 

creane una nuova solo per i driver ati. ok?

per il resto.

controlla di aver installato 

kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers

su hai installato il pacchetto kde-meta? (pacchetto omnicomprensivo di kde)

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  strano, ma che versione di kde hai installato?

 

la 4.4.4

----------

## marcodj85

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> allora, dato che qui ci sono due discussioni in corso.
> 
> splitta la discussione in due. 
> 
> creane una nuova solo per i driver ati. ok?
> ...

 

dunque, il primo lo avevo installato, il secondo no, mentre per quel che concerne kde-meta no, non lo ho installato

----------

## ago

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

>  *ago88 wrote:*    strano, ma che versione di kde hai installato? 
> 
> la 4.4.4

 

Pardon, mi sono espresso male, intendevo quale metapacchetto

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *marcodj85 wrote:*    *ago88 wrote:*    strano, ma che versione di kde hai installato? 
> 
> la 4.4.4 
> 
> Pardon, mi sono espresso male, intendevo quale metapacchetto

 

e come si vede (scusate l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo )

----------

## Onip

Le linee guida del forum specificano chiaramente: un problema => un topic, previa ricerca e accodamento a topic trattanti problemi simili.

Per la localizzazione c'è una guida specifica nella sezione documentazione del sito.

----------

## ago

In pratica un metapacchetto è un pacchetto "vuoto" che installa altri pacchetti.

Su gentoo per avere maggiore flessibilità e scelta su cosa installare, vengono messi a disposizione 3 metapacchetti:

1)kde-base/kdebase-startkde

2)kde-base/kdebase-meta

3)kde-base/kde-meta

A secondo di quale installi, trovi nel sistema y pacchetti e può darsi che, nel momento in cui tu abbia installato una versione più "scarna", ti ritrovi senza qualche pacchetto utile.

Personalmente consiglio di installare la 2°  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ok, non ti si apre questo menù cliccando sulla voce indicata dal mouse? (in figura)

http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8198/kde4.png

----------

## marcodj85

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> In pratica un metapacchetto è un pacchetto "vuoto" che installa altri pacchetti.
> 
> Su gentoo per avere maggiore flessibilità e scelta su cosa installare, vengono messi a disposizione 3 metapacchetti:
> 
> 1)kde-base/kdebase-startkde
> ...

 

è proprio la seconda che ho installato

----------

## marcodj85

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ok, non ti si apre questo menù cliccando sulla voce indicata dal mouse? (in figura)
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8198/kde4.png

 

si mi si apre...però da quel che ho potuto vedere (tipo su kubuntu) al di sopra di wallpaper stava un opzione per i temi oltre che per i wallpaper

----------

## marcodj85

dunque problema lingua risolto  :Wink:  era la localizzazione dovevo mettere utf8

----------

## pingoo

 *marcodj85 wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   ok, non ti si apre questo menù cliccando sulla voce indicata dal mouse? (in figura)
> 
> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8198/kde4.png 
> 
> si mi si apre...però da quel che ho potuto vedere (tipo su kubuntu) al di sopra di wallpaper stava un opzione per i temi oltre che per i wallpaper

 

Ciao,

credo che la gestione dei temi sia stata spostata, io la trovo in systemsettings all'interno di "Stile", nella seconda Tab, "Spazio di lavoro".

----------

